# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Собрать компьютер

## pulka_86

Так много конфигураций глаза разбегаются.
Может кто мне поможет? Eсть в наличии 15 - 16 рубликов хочется купить качественный или собрать блок)))помогите. Цели использования - игры ну большие, но не сильно навороченные, ну кино, музыка, стандарт. еще цена - качество соответствие хотелось бы. НУ производительность тоже на уровне. помогите бедной девушке разобраться с этим? плизззз))))))))))) Хочу брать в магазине dns - г.Братск Иркутская область, если что вот ссылка - http://www.dns-shop.ru/irk/.

_Добавлено через 38 минут 32 секунды_



> Цитировать выделенный текст


Athlon II X3 440 3.0 GHz 1.5Mb Socket-AM3 OEM - 2 055,00 руб. - процессор
DEEPCOOL Ice Edge 400 FS - 750,00 руб. - кулер
Gigabyte Socket-AM3 GA-770T-D3L - 2 225,00 руб. - материнка 
DDR3 2048MB PC10666 1333Mhz Hynix*2 - 725,00 руб.*2 = 1450,00 руб.возможно 2+1 модули - оперативная
500Gb Western Digital Caviar Blue - 1 325,00 руб. - винчестер
FSP [FSP500-60GLN] 500W - 1 750,00 руб. или БП Hiper [M500] 500W, 13.5 cm Fan, Active PFC, W/20+4, P4/EPS 4pin/8 pin, SATA+SATAx3, PCIE(6+2)x2) -1 750,00 руб. - блоки питания 
PCI-E HIS AMD Radeon HD6850 1024MB 256bit GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort - 5 699,00 руб. - видеокарта
CoolerMaster CMP 350 [RC-350-KKN1-GP] - 1 555,00 руб. - корпус.
а как такой вариант системника?

----------

